# command names



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

i think its neat to see the different comand names people use with their dogs and would like for you to tell me yours. 
fuss,down stay, ous drop,out,find, seek dope. ect. and then tell me in lamons terms what the dog does
ex
fuss-lay down
ous-let go.
there is a guy from my town who trained his dog totally backwards

sit=stand
down=sit
it really got confusing and if i would have to say a command in a hurry i might get mixed up.
anyways thanks
Jeff S.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

bloodhound=suke, sit, down, stay stay stay stay STAY STAY!!!!!!! , get to work, kennel

Mal= sitz, platz, bleib, gieb laut, out, find, go fish, off, knock it off, stop, wait, SHUT UP, and some noise that makes her stop any stupid shit, kennel, load up, heir

Dutch= gieb laut, sitz, platz, go find, blieb, hup, kennel, load up, wait, stop, get on your bed, bring the remote, where's your ball, toy, tug, aus, heir

LAB=get over here before I shoot you, hunt up, kennel

GSD= sit, down, out, track, off, NAY, heir, and again the noise that makes him stop stupid shit (he is still learning)

I would love to train a dog with numbers:

1=sit
2=heir
3=down
ect.....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Rotties in my house = german commands
Mal - Shut the **** up.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Any dog + BBQ = a whoopin  SPIT THAT OUT/AUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Two GSD'd trained with Football terminology
Huddle = Come
Fumble = Fetch
Set = Sit
Time Out = Out
Blitz = Attack (bite)
Locker room = Go to your place
Gator = Alert / Bark (because I am a die hard FSU SEminole fan and HATE the gators)
Spurrier = Defecate command (Stever Spurrier was the gators head coach)


Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terry Devine said:


> Two GSD'd trained with Football terminology
> Huddle = Come
> Fumble = Fetch
> Set = Sit
> ...


I would hate to know what Tight End and Center are for...?


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I saved those commands specifically for you Howard

Terry


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

I use german commands for work, and english at home . 

German = Do it now and dont stop til I say,

English = Do it quickly and stop when someone tells you or I forget about you. 

I try to keep the 4 hour down stays at the feeding bowl to a minimum.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I group commands into: 

Positions
Actions
Locations
Items

So that I can shape a behavior by chaining Location + Position + Action.

To chain a retreive: "Emma" (attention), "Get the" (find and retreive) "Trash" (item) and "Put It Away." (deposit) (implied deposit location) "Thank you!" (marker)

To chain the behavior of "sulking" or "pouting": "Abby" (attention), "Go" (pre-fix for action cues) "Up On" (put feet on object) the "Chair" (item), "Sit" (position with implied stay), "Put Your Head Down" (action), "Look" (look at target). Somewhere I have a photo of this. I find it hysterically funny because she really looks miserable.


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

Willaim Somers said:


> I use german commands for work, and english at home .
> 
> German = Do it now and dont stop til I say,
> 
> ...


for those who use two languages. how do u teach that? the english/casual first or both at the same time? I'm curious for a young puppy just learning everthing


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Here
Seat
Stay
Stand
Deck=down
Foot=heel
Go=send out
Go get it=retrieve item he knows location
Find=hidden item
Gimme that=bring
Out
Hit=bite
Baby= his toy
Peepee=free up
Watch em=bark like a nasty SOB
Guard=B&H command
Hup=jump
Bed=kennel
Zip it=shut up


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Polliana Oliveira said:


> for those who use two languages. how do u teach that? the english/casual first or both at the same time? I'm curious for a young puppy just learning everthing


I taught the commands in english first and then just started adding the football terms one at a time. For instance I would tell the dog to come and then immediately say the word huddle: "Coach, come huddle"

Terry


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> bloodhound=suke, sit, down, stay stay stay stay STAY STAY!!!!!!! , get to work, kennel
> 
> Mal= sitz, platz, bleib, gieb laut, out, find, go fish, off, knock it off, stop, wait, SHUT UP, and some noise that makes her stop any stupid shit, kennel, load up, heir
> 
> ...


Sorry Jeff....I did not see where you asked us to tell you what the commands mean. 
The basic commands mean what they are...sitz=sit, platz=down and so on. 

Wait=when the dog is out ranging (searching) and gets farther than I like...they stop where they are and wait for me to release them to search again (I say free)

Stop=knock it off, quit what your doing, or calm down

Go Fish=Jesea's command to find cadaver

Get to Work=Max's command to stop dinking around and get back to task

Hunt up=Marleys command to seek out pheasant

Get over here or I'll shoot you=Marleys command to come to me or I WILL shoot him..LOL (ugh...labs) LOL


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

I teach the German first with and then without hand signals. Once this is solid I will phase in the English with then without hand signals, so I guess my dogs know 3 sets of commands.The main difference is all proofing is done with the German set of commands, this will spill over to English and hand signals to a degree -ie enough they dont actually make me kill them.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

for the mals-mostly french commands......pronounced as- coooshay(down) Ohpeeaye( here,heel position) Ahsee-(sit), PATOOOSHAY(don't ever do that again!) Aport( bring,retreive)Dahboo (stand), Parbooshay(stay) ....etc....CUT IT OUT( stop barking!now)

my GSD's, English and French and hand commands....my next shepherd, I am going to train with the czech commands.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I use mostly German and English, but I've dabbled with using aux pied for heel on the right (fuss for heel on the left) and coucher for folding down (or elbows down first) and platz for butt down first, mostly for agility purposes as they have to work on both sides and the hit the deck folding down is faster for the pause table.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty much the same as others, my version of German when working and English at home for a bit more casual. Some additions are:

Leave the kitty alone
Kiss the kitty
Out of the kitchen
Leave the kitty alone
Couch (now a dog bed)
House - means both the house and their crates
Trailer - go to the dog trailer
Leave the kitty alone
Git off of me - when my 90 pound male crawls in my lap
Load - either back of the van or trailer
Let go or leave it - for toys or my shirt sleeve
This way - when at the barn and I'm going the other way
Leave the birds alone - when he's teasing the Guinea's and Turkeys
Leave the kitty alone
(Did I mention my dogs love the kittys?????)
Be carefull - when they walk between my legs
Hold still - when I'm hosing the mud off
Go pee - self explanitory 
Up (while patting the table top) - jump up on the vets exam table

Others that kind of come out as needed.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Mostly German with English for casual commands. However we have one bitch from Hungary and so she has hungarian commands however her bite word is cocktail.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm training Troopers, it's enough to get them to speak English. Some of the guys are country as a stump. I work hard trying to teach them words like get, sit and down are only one syllable words. We stick to the basics.

Find him
Track
Find it (drug/bombs)
Get him
Out
Heel
Sit
Down
Where's the man

Of course we all add our own little pet words. Once while conducting a cadaver search, I was accompanied by an FBI agent. We were walking a fairly cleared area, but near tree line. The agent hadn't spoken two words to me in over an hour. While working, I rarely speak to the dog, I figure he's busy doesn't need my help. At one point though a rabbit jumped and took off. My dog snapped his head in the direction of the rabbit. When he did, I said: "I'll shoot your ass", he looked back at me and went back to work. I could hear the agent giggling like a school girl.

DFrost


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

*French

Assis (ah-see) = Sit
Coucher (cooshay) = Down
Debout (daboo) = Stand
Au pied (oh-pee-ay) = Heel
Rapporte (aport) = Fetch
Saute (soot) = Jump
Attaque = Attack 
**Pas Bouger (Pah-boo-jay) = Stay*
*Aboie (ah-bwaa) = Speak
Pattes (pots) = Paws (put your feet on it)
A ta place (ah tah plos) = To your place 

*


----------

